

Ruby & WebSockets: TCP for the Browser - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2009/12/22/ruby-websockets-tcp-for-the-browser/

======
mark_l_watson
That was a good article! I would not worry about how fast WebSockets catch on
with the general public: even if in 6 months only a small percentage of web
users have a browser that supports WS by default, that is still a lot of
potential users. Really, a great looking technology.

~~~
xal
It's also possible to fully "backport" WebSockets through a flashembed that
acts as an intermediate layer. Flash has about 98% penetration so this should
make the technology usable right now. Especially with an eye to a future where
the flashembed will be loaded less and less when browsers start to implement
it natively.

------
abdels
Very clear write up on WebSockets in general and Ruby/EventMachine in
particular. Loved the examples!

